# Credit Cards



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Please feel free to move this thread.

I have a question about credit cards in Australia.

I have been here for a year and have been using my debit card for all my transactions. I am wondering if I should get a credit card to start building credit here or if it is needed. 

Our rent is by bpay to the landowner, everything else is debit from savings.

I am from the USA and have always used a credit card to maintain a high credit score. I have a 810 score there. I do not think its transfers to Australia.

So my question is, do I need a good credit score here? Which credit card is best to have? It will always be paid off every term. Thanks


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Are you a permanent resident here? Residency status might make it complicated (obviously they are afraid of temporary residents leaving the country with huge debts on their cards). I couldn't get one had to go additional on my partner's one. Not sure if that builds up the credit score?


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Helene said:


> Are you a permanent resident here? Residency status might make it complicated (obviously they are afraid of temporary residents leaving the country with huge debts on their cards). I couldn't get one had to go additional on my partner's one. Not sure if that builds up the credit score?


I was talking in general. I would expect the credit card be in my partners name until I get my 820 or a solid job =P

Not sure if companies look at debit card or savings transactions. Hes purchased 2 cars in the last 6 years in cash, paid for the visa and a vacation. That totals up to over 30k from personal savings. If that counts it be great.. if not damn..


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

So just found that:

https://www.commbank.com.au/blog/six-great-reasons-why-an-additional-cardholder-is-a-smart-idea.html

At the same time, it's important to remember that it's still your account. As the primary cardholder you maintain responsibility over the account and therefore adding an additional cardholder will not impact the additional cardholder's credit rating or history.

So I guess me being on my partner's credit card doesnt create a credit history for me... if it helps you..
Don't think debit card would count? But maybe savings would help if there is nothing available...


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

My hubbie is here on his 820 but just a few months after arrival, his bank where his salary goes, offered him a credit card - he was still on his pmv then. It was Westpac if that helps


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Simply said:


> I am from the USA and have always used a credit card to maintain a high credit score. I have a 810 score there. I do not think its transfers to Australia.
> 
> So my question is, do I need a good credit score here? Which credit card is best to have? It will always be paid off every term. Thanks


Australia does not have the same type of credit history record.

Until 2014, the only credit history records they kept were the bad ones, so NO history is good. A history record was bad. 

From one of the main credit file sources: "Your credit file can contain a record of overdue debts, bankruptcy and court writs. If you are rejected for a credit card, or a bank knocks you back for a loan, it could be because of an outstanding debt on your credit file."

As of now, a credit score is still basically -1 for no history, and higher numbers = how bad a person is.

Since last year this may begin to change, over time, as a new positive credit history may begin to be used. But at the moment I doubt if it is important yet.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

JandE said:


> Australia does not have the same type of credit history record.
> 
> Until 2014, the only credit history records they kept were the bad ones, so NO history is good. A history record was bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info! I have had the same concerns regarding credit history, having lived in the US for awhile. I asked my hubby, (who is a successful businessman) and he had no idea what is credit score is lol. I found that shocking! Then I asked all his friends and family and they had no idea at all. Google gave me no real info neither so I have been planning to make an appointment at the bank to discuss these matters.

I sometimes feel that I have moved back in time living in Australia; after living in London and most recently USA. It also feels like I'm back in the Caribbean, which in some instances *aren't negative*, but in others- arghhh!!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

syd said:


> Thanks for this info! I have had the same concerns regarding credit history, having lived in the US for awhile. I asked my hubby, (who is a successful businessman) and he had no idea what is credit score is lol. I found that shocking! Then I asked all his friends and family and they had no idea at all. Google gave me no real info neither so I have been planning to make an appointment at the bank to discuss these matters.
> 
> I sometimes feel that I have moved back in time living in Australia; after living in London and most recently USA. It also feels like I'm back in the Caribbean, which in some instances *aren't negative*, but in others- arghhh!!


Glad to help.

I did the big UK to Aus move 30 years ago, and the culture shock aspect was quite big. Had to learn to adjust over time.

But, also living in Philippines for a couple of years, and its like going back decades in some ways...

The problem is that we see the good bits from where we have been, and want them all rolled into one country. We learn to accept at some stage that everywhere has good and bad


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Info is greatly appreciated.


----------

